# first copper delivery chaching$$$



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

What shows up has to go up that day to keep copper thieves away.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope your hangers are already in place  :laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

mssp said:


> What shows up has to go up that day to keep copper thieves away.


Being hung does not keep copper thieves away.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Here it needs to be soldered/ pressed to be part of the structure relieving you of ownership.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why don't you have a material storage container on site ?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

We did but all trades had to remove from jobsite. Big push to get asphalt done on parking lot.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

AWWGH said:


> Being hung does not keep copper thieves away.


true that, i had a office building shell that we ran we about 600' of 2" copper 20' in the air, one weekend someone came in and used someones lift and cut it all out, it was soldered together and everything.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Why don't you have a material storage container
> They already broke into that a few weeks ago and got a roll of 1" and 1 1/2" K and a generator. we told super since the building doesnt lock that if it is up in trusses that its all on them.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> true that, i had a office building shell that we ran we about 600' of 2" copper 20' in the air, one weekend someone came in and used someones lift and cut it all out, it was soldered together and everything.


How much did you get when you did that?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> How much did you get when you did that?


LMAO! :laughing:, but I'd turn in even my best friend if I caught a him doing that :yes:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Here it needs to be soldered/ pressed to be part of the structure relieving you of ownership.


In Alberta it has to be "Accepted" by the customer, AKA the building could be finished and if it wasn't "Accepted", you would be taking the bus to your insurance company


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ever heard of something called "security"? The walk around and take random naps while watching over the job site.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Ever heard of something called "security"? The walk around and take random naps while watching over the job site.


And they supplement their low income by taking a percentage of what the thieves they let on the jobsite take.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

And they supplement their low income by taking a percentage of what the thieves they let on the jobsite take.

Right on with that statement. I worked on Ford Field in Detroit and the security guard let the thieves drive the Iron workers F-350 welding rig right out the main gate while they were on break. They also ripped off our brand new Gator, again drove right out the gate during the night shift.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Optimus Primer said:


> How much did you get when you did that?


har


----------

